# feeling strange (39.3 wk pg)



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I was wondering if I need to contact my unit.  I am 39.3 wks preg and have had period pains for weeks now (not sure if braxton hicks or not) I had m/w last week and baby was fully engaged, she attributed the pains to the baby engaging. I had also been monitored as bp slightly raised, but last week this had come right down again.

I have had swollen ankles since sun but they do go down when I rest.  However today I have just not felt right, I feel constantly like I need to poo, I had a loose bm this am but nothing since, but feel like I need to go all the time.  I have also felt a bit sicky and vacant.  are these signs labour is iminent or should I be going to get checked over at hosp, I am sure the labour thing is wishful thinking on my part!  (I do not want to go over as I am currently measure 2.5 weeks ahead!)

thanks strawbs xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sounds like you need to call your unit - asap! I think your on the edge of labour hun!

All the best!  

Tony
xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Give that man a uniform, you don't need midwives on here.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

oink said:


> Give that man a uniform, you don't need midwives on here.


I might already have a nursey uniform to wear  

@strawbs - Was thinking about you last night! don't leave us in suspense... do come back and tell us


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

If I'd known that I would have put your name forward for the extra night shift that I did last night!!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

NOTHING!!!

thanks for the responses!!  was on my own last night dh not back from work until 11.15pm so had a bath and went to bed, had contractions until 4am, got up (another loose bm, sorry tmi!), contractions then stopped.  Have just had another loose bm this am and still feeling pressure, I may phone unit this pm if feeling continues, I am having some tightenings/pain but nothing too significant and baby still moving loads!

I really dont want to go to hosp too early as I know they will keep me in!

thanks again and will keep you posted, are the loose bm a sign then??  it is nothing I have eaten as am not even having proper meals, just soups/sandwiches etc as feeling bit sicky.

strawbs xxx


----------

